# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Niedoczynność Tarczycy Zapalenie Hashimoto

## mat999

Witam, mam 24 lata jestem mężczyzną. Choruję na Hashimoto od 7lat. Zaznaczam że regularnie się badam , regularnie biorę leki w tej chwili to euthyrox 150 i regularnie chodzę na wizyty do endokrynologa( na usg wszystko ok z tarczyca). Staram się zdrowo odżywiać i regularnie chodzę na siłownie biegam i chodzę na basen i nie biorę żadnych wspomagaczy czy narkotyków! Tylko 1-2 razy w miesiącu wypije trochę alkoholu.Niestety lekarz przepisuję mi co około roku wyższą dawkę euthyroxu bo wynik się pogarsza( po zwiększeniu dawki jest lepiej ale znowu wzrasta) W tym roku choroba jakby się nasiliła, zaburzenia koncentracji mieszanie się w głowie , napady jakbym miał umierać. Przestałem w ogóle pić alkohol nie raz po wypiciu 'paru głębszych' następnego dnia wieczorem miałem taki stany jakby krew mi się gotowała i musiałem wyjść na dwór bo myślałem ze to wylew tak źle się czułem.Nigdy nie miałem problemu z ciśnieniem, tylko raz mi skoczyło 170/100 dzien po imprezie. Z siłowni ostatnio wychodzę wcześniej nie mogę dokończyć ćwiczeń bo mam takie zaburzenia koncentracji i mieszania sie w glowie i jakby skoku ciśnienia ze się boje i kończę trening. W tej chwili mój wynik to TSH ponad 6 czyli znowu powiększony i wizyta u endo mam za 2 tygodnie. Pewnie znowu mi zwiększy dawkę. I tutaj jest pytanie co mam zrobić aby pomoc mojemu samopoczuciu bo czuje się nieraz fatalnie i nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować. Porada u dietetyka(co jeść co nie?) może zasugerować zmianę leku? Czemu na siłowni takie moje samopoczucie (w domu czasem tez) i tak fatalne dzień po paru głębszych?. Zaznaczam ze morfologie i cukier i cholesterol mam wszystko w normie.Proszę o odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam.

----------

